
Daring Fireball: Sharing the Stage - rkrishnakumar
http://daringfireball.net/2012/08/sharing_the_stage
======
panacea
At this stage, I feel like the only way Apple can have another '...and one
more thing' reveal that makes us go "wow!" is if they have something software
related that they've kept under wraps.

A complete rethink of iTunes would be such a thing.

~~~
jamesaguilar
But we also thought this was true before the iPod, and before the iPhone, and
before the iPad . . .

~~~
pyre
Did anyone really go 'wow' for the iPad? It seemed like the next logical step.
It's definitely a computing device in a form-factor that people have been
wanting for a while.

~~~
r00fus
You and me, maybe not. However, my daughter, mom and mother-in-law loved it
(and still do).

Size of the input screen makes a huge difference in tactile response and
usability.

------
cubicle67
ok, so Apple have an entire event devoted to the iPhone. How on earth are they
going to fill the time?

Here's the new iPhone* It's a bit thinner and lighter than before. the battery
runs a bit longer. it has a bit better camera and it runs iOS 6 which you've
all seen before. er, thanks for comming...

* there's absolutely no way this will be called iPhone 5. It'll be iPhone 6, the New iPhone or just plain old iPhone - my money's on the later

~~~
Steko
"How on earth are they going to fill the time?"

What time are they trying to fill? The event ends when they're done showing
what they want to show. If that's 90 minutes, that's "the time". If it's 30
minutes, that's "the time".

What did they introduce besides iphone/ios 5 at the 4S release event?
[strike]Oh right[/strike] nothing else.

~~~
rogerchucker
Why the unwarranted douchey ending in your reply?

~~~
Steko
You're right, not needed.

------
Braasch
Jim Dalrymple hinted that there will be two separate events, so take that as
you will (if you know him or are familiar with his infamous "Yep", then you
should pretty much consider two separate events a guarantee.)

------
gbog
Gruber didn't seem to even consider the possibility that there are not enough
new things to announce for iPhone and ios, and that the event has been stuffed
with other product announcement.

~~~
Steko
This year's update already has as much as last year's did so yeah that
possibility should probably be discarded.

------
smackfu
iPhone socks!

------
Kilimanjaro
TL;DR; Ipad Mini is not ready.

------
recoiledsnake
>Back in February, MG Siegler, among others, noted a remarkable milestone:

>Last quarter, Microsoft brought in $20.89 billion in revenue. Apple brought
in $46.33 billion.

>Put another way: Apple’s iPhone business alone is larger than all of
Microsoft’s businesses combined.

That is because the OEMs sell the hardware for Microsoft. If you include the
OEMs revenue, the math will be very different. It's that Apple moves a lot of
hardware through its accounting books, because it sells the hardware directly
after buying it from Samsung, Foxconn etc. Whereas MS tries to get only the
profit and leave the revenues(with a tiny margin) to Dell, HP, Lenovo, Acer,
Asus etc. etc.

Therefore, profit is a better metric to compare rather than revenue since it
takes moving hardware out of the picture. Anyone have those details?

On a side note, anyone else really tired of the Gruber-Siegler-Asymco blog
mesh trying to project Apple's competitors like Android and MS in bad light by
taking a very slanted look at numbers and other things? Granted, Apple's great
and is unquestionably the most valuable company in the world.

I know that Apple fans like these blogs and HN consists of a lot of them, but
it kind of gets tiring after the nth time of them getting featured on the HN
front page and it's same old predictable kind of posts boosting Apple and
bashing Google/Android/MS.

A side note to the side note, very ironic and funny that Paul Thurrotts'
Winsupersite.com is hellbanned on HN. Shows what a section of HN is willing to
stoop to, to push their convictions and agenda on everyone.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
_“profit is a better metric to compare rather than revenue since it takes
moving hardware out of the picture. Anyone have those details?”_

For the quarter that ended March 31:

Microsoft, $5.11 billion [1]

Apple, $11.6 billion [2]

For the quarter that ended June 30:

Microsoft, $0.19 billion [3]

Apple, $8.8 billion [4]

[1] [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2012/apr12/04-19fy...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2012/apr12/04-19fy12Q3earningsPR.aspx)

[2] [http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/04/24Apple-Reports-
Seco...](http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/04/24Apple-Reports-Second-
Quarter-Results.html)

[3]
[http://www.microsoft.com/investor/EarningsAndFinancials/Earn...](http://www.microsoft.com/investor/EarningsAndFinancials/Earnings/PressReleaseAndWebcast/fy12/Q4/default.aspx)

[4] [http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/07/24Apple-Reports-
Thir...](http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/07/24Apple-Reports-Third-
Quarter-Results.html)

~~~
6ren
That $0.19 billion (at your [3]) becomes $6.93 billion, when adjusted for one-
off charges (including $6.19 billion impairment of goodwill). Otherwise, it
looks like a disaster for MS.

~~~
vampirechicken
The one-ff charges don't count? What number is on the tax forms?

